# DVD player for 2005 645ci



## bt21282 (May 10, 2005)

I just got my new 645ci and i was wondering if there is a way to play dvd's on the navigation. Someone told me that it could be done. Does anyone Know anything about it?


----------



## AndDown (Jun 17, 2003)

*DVD for movies in 645Ci - NO*

No it is not an option. DVD player in the car is for GPS DVD only.
:rofl:


----------

